# tilix pkg: why is it gone and where to get it?



## madwebness (Nov 20, 2022)

It's very strange. I've recently installed the same version of FreeBSD - 13.1 - on a fresh machine and there was no more tilix package available (it's a really cool terminal app), yet the very same version had it several months ago.

It's still there in the ports collection, however it compiles for hours and hours and eventually fails to compile for some reason. Can anyone point me to the package and tell me how to install it manually or add some kind of third-party repository that still contains it?

Thank you.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 21, 2022)

Looks like it got skipped because x11-toolkits/gtkd (one of its dependencies) failed to build in quarterly. On latest it was skipped due to failures on lang/ldc.


----------



## Alain De Vos (Nov 21, 2022)

You can download ldc from here,








						Releases · ldc-developers/ldc
					

The LLVM-based D Compiler. Contribute to ldc-developers/ldc development by creating an account on GitHub.




					github.com


----------



## madwebness (Nov 21, 2022)

So, let me get this straight: I download the ldc pkg, then compile tilix from ports, is this correct?
Or, is there binary/pkg that's already compiled somewhere?

And also, do you believe it'd be easier to compile at as per author's instructions (e.g. not from ports?). Compiling from the ports tree was awfully long...

Thank you for your kind answers. I cannot work without this terminal app. I wasn't expecting someone would even know what's up.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 21, 2022)

madwebness said:


> So, let me get this straight: I download the ldc pkg, then compile tilix from ports, is this correct?
> Or, is there binary/pkg that's already compiled somewhere?


Are you on quarterly or latest? If you don't know and are running a -RELEASE then it's likely 'quarterly'. You can verify by looking at `pkg -vv`. 

Packages sometimes fail to build, it happens, with 50000+ packages there's bound to be some issues. If there's any "fallout" the maintainer of said port is automatically notified. In case of the quarterly branch there seems to be an issue with x11-toolkits/gtkd. Building from ports isn't going to do you any good, as it's likely you're going to run into the exact same build issues. So, you're just going to have to wait until this build issue is resolved, then the package will reappear again.


----------



## madwebness (Nov 21, 2022)

Thank you, I think "I don't know", but I'm on 13.1. Are there different "versions" of 13.1?
It's very strange that it was fine and then all of a sudden it stopped being available while the version was exactly the same, even installed from the same USB-drive.


----------



## Alain De Vos (Nov 21, 2022)

madwebness said:


> So, let me get this straight: I download the ldc pkg, then compile tilix from ports, is this correct?
> Or, is there binary/pkg that's already compiled somewhere?
> 
> And also, do you believe it'd be easier to compile at as per author's instructions (e.g. not from ports?). Compiling from the ports tree was awfully long...
> ...


You can download ldc from,


			https://github.com/ldc-developers/ldc/releases/download/v1.30.0/ldc2-1.30.0-freebsd-x86_64.tar.xz
		

Then git clone tilix,
git clone https://github.com/gnunn1/tilix.git
Then dub build 'should' work.


----------



## madwebness (Nov 21, 2022)

Super, I appreciate your advice! Will update the thread if it gets resolved.


----------

